# Peter Vessey: "O'Neal in LA within a few weeks"



## SoCalfan21

I jus saw it on NBA TV like 30 minutes ago. I know no one likes him and his rumors but I need something like this after all this Kobe talk.


----------



## Dominate24/7

JO in a few weeks. I sure hope so. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## mjm1

Better trade scenario?
<div align="center">

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="500"><tbody><tr><td class="title_bl">New Jersey Trade Breakdown</td></tr><tr><td class="body_bl_np" width="100%"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr>
<td colspan="2" class="title_dt">Outgoing</td></tr>
<tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75"><img src="/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/Carter_Vince_njn.jpg" border="1" height="50" width="50"></td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425"><div class="fTitle"><font style="font-size: 12pt;">Vince Carter</font></div><font style="font-size: 8pt;">6-6 SG from North Carolina<br>25.2 ppg, 6.0 rpg, 4.8 apg in 38.1 minutes</font></td></tr><tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75"><img src="/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/Jefferson_Richard_njn.jpg" border="1" height="50" width="50"></td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425"><div class="fTitle"><font style="font-size: 12pt;">Richard Jefferson</font></div><font style="font-size: 8pt;">6-7 SF from Arizona<br>16.3 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 2.7 apg in 35.6 minutes</font></td></tr><tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75"><img src="/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/no_photo.jpg" border="1" height="50" width="50"></td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425"><div class="fTitle"><font style="font-size: 12pt;">Marcus Williams</font></div><font style="font-size: 8pt;">6-3 PG from Connecticut<br>6.8 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 3.3 apg in 16.6 minutes</font></td></tr><tr>

<td colspan="2" class="title_dt">Incoming</td></tr>
<tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75"><img src="/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/Bryant_Kobe_lal.jpg" border="1" height="50" width="50"></td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425"><div class="fTitle"><font style="font-size: 12pt;">Kobe Bryant</font></div><font style="font-size: 8pt;">6-6 SG from Lower Merion (HS)<br>31.6 ppg, 5.7 rpg, 5.4 apg in 40.8 minutes</font></td></tr><tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75"><img src="/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/Odom_Lamar_lal.jpg" border="1" height="50" width="50"></td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425"><div class="fTitle"><font style="font-size: 12pt;">Lamar Odom</font></div><font style="font-size: 8pt;">6-10 PF from Rhode Island<br>15.9 ppg, 9.8 rpg, 4.8 apg in 39.3 minutes</font></td></tr><tr><td colspan="2" class="title_gr">Change in team outlook: <font color="#ff0000">-0.8</font> ppg, +3.0 rpg, and <font color="#ff0000">-0.6</font> apg.</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table><br><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="500"><tbody><tr><td class="title_bl">Memphis Trade Breakdown</td></tr><tr><td class="body_bl_np" width="100%"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr>

<td colspan="2" class="title_dt">Outgoing</td></tr>
<tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75"><img src="/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/Gasol_Pau_mem.jpg" border="1" height="50" width="50"></td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425"><div class="fTitle"><font style="font-size: 12pt;">Pau Gasol</font></div><font style="font-size: 8pt;">7-0 PF from Spain (Foreign)<br>20.8 ppg, 9.8 rpg, 3.4 apg in 36.1 minutes</font></td></tr><tr>
<td colspan="2" class="title_dt">Incoming</td></tr>
<tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75"><img src="/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/Jefferson_Richard_njn.jpg" border="1" height="50" width="50"></td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425"><div class="fTitle"><font style="font-size: 12pt;">Richard Jefferson</font></div><font style="font-size: 8pt;">6-7 SF from Arizona<br>16.3 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 2.7 apg in 35.6 minutes</font></td></tr><tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75"><img src="/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/no_photo.jpg" border="1" height="50" width="50"></td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425"><div class="fTitle"><font style="font-size: 12pt;">Marcus Williams</font></div><font style="font-size: 8pt;">6-3 PG from Connecticut<br>6.8 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 3.3 apg in 16.6 minutes</font></td></tr><tr><td colspan="2" class="title_gr">Change in team outlook: +2.3 ppg, <font color="#ff0000">-3.3</font> rpg, and +2.6 apg.</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table><br><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="500"><tbody><tr><td class="title_bl">L.A. Lakers Trade Breakdown</td></tr><tr><td class="body_bl_np" width="100%"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr>

<td colspan="2" class="title_dt">Outgoing</td></tr>
<tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75"><img src="/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/Bryant_Kobe_lal.jpg" border="1" height="50" width="50"></td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425"><div class="fTitle"><font style="font-size: 12pt;">Kobe Bryant</font></div><font style="font-size: 8pt;">6-6 SG from Lower Merion (HS)<br>31.6 ppg, 5.7 rpg, 5.4 apg in 40.8 minutes</font></td></tr><tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75"><img src="/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/Odom_Lamar_lal.jpg" border="1" height="50" width="50"></td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425"><div class="fTitle"><font style="font-size: 12pt;">Lamar Odom</font></div><font style="font-size: 8pt;">6-10 PF from Rhode Island<br>15.9 ppg, 9.8 rpg, 4.8 apg in 39.3 minutes</font></td></tr><tr>
<td colspan="2" class="title_dt">Incoming</td></tr>
<tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75"><img src="/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/Carter_Vince_njn.jpg" border="1" height="50" width="50"></td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425"><div class="fTitle"><font style="font-size: 12pt;">Vince Carter</font></div><font style="font-size: 8pt;">6-6 SG from North Carolina<br>25.2 ppg, 6.0 rpg, 4.8 apg in 38.1 minutes</font></td></tr><tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75"><img src="/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/Gasol_Pau_mem.jpg" border="1" height="50" width="50"></td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425"><div class="fTitle"><font style="font-size: 12pt;">Pau Gasol</font></div><font style="font-size: 8pt;">7-0 PF from Spain (Foreign)<br>20.8 ppg, 9.8 rpg, 3.4 apg in 36.1 minutes</font></td></tr><tr><td colspan="2" class="title_gr">Change in team outlook: <font color="#ff0000">-1.5</font> ppg, +0.3 rpg, and <font color="#ff0000">-2.0</font> apg.</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table><br><br><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="80%"><tbody><tr><td class="title_s">Successful Scenario</td></tr><tr><td class="body_s">Due to New Jersey, Memphis, and L.A. Lakers being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. New Jersey, Memphis, and L.A. Lakers had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.</td></tr></tbody></table><br><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="80%"><tbody><tr><td valign="top" width="49%"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="title_bl">Trade ID</td></tr><tr><td class="body_bl">Every trade made by fans is allocated a unique Trade ID which you can share with friends and fellow basketball fans to allow them to see your trade scenario. The Trade ID for this scenario is <font color="#ff0000"><b>3862041</b></font>.</td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="2%"> </td><td valign="top" width="49%"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="title_or">Helpful Tips</td></tr><tr><td class="body_or">Entering the Trade ID to display a scenario is simple. Just log into <a href="http://www.realgm.com">realgm.com</a>, enter the Trade ID into the provided box on the left hand side then press go.<br><br><a href="/src_tradechecker/1/">Try Another Trade</a> or visit our <a href="/">Trade Forum</a> to share your scenario.</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table><br> </div>


----------



## Cris

I think i just threw up a little.


----------



## Amareca

Bad News for LA , O'Neal makes almost 65M$ over the next 3 years. A trade for him almost certainly means it is at least Odom plus fillers.

That doesn't make the Lakers better at all trading Odom and fillers for an expensive 19/9 big man that couldn't get his team in the playoffs in the bad East, shoots 43%FG and missed over around 30 games each of the last 3 seasons.


----------



## Dominate24/7

mjm1 said:


> Better trade scenario?
> <div align="center">
> 
> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="500"><tbody><tr><td class="title_bl">New Jersey Trade Breakdown</td></tr><tr><td class="body_bl_np" width="100%"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr>
> <td colspan="2" class="title_dt">Outgoing</td></tr>
> <tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75"><img src="/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/Carter_Vince_njn.jpg" border="1" height="50" width="50"></td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425"><div class="fTitle"><font style="font-size: 12pt;">Vince Carter</font></div><font style="font-size: 8pt;">6-6 SG from North Carolina<br>25.2 ppg, 6.0 rpg, 4.8 apg in 38.1 minutes</font></td></tr><tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75"><img src="/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/Jefferson_Richard_njn.jpg" border="1" height="50" width="50"></td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425"><div class="fTitle"><font style="font-size: 12pt;">Richard Jefferson</font></div><font style="font-size: 8pt;">6-7 SF from Arizona<br>16.3 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 2.7 apg in 35.6 minutes</font></td></tr><tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75"><img src="/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/no_photo.jpg" border="1" height="50" width="50"></td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425"><div class="fTitle"><font style="font-size: 12pt;">Marcus Williams</font></div><font style="font-size: 8pt;">6-3 PG from Connecticut<br>6.8 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 3.3 apg in 16.6 minutes</font></td></tr><tr>
> 
> <td colspan="2" class="title_dt">Incoming</td></tr>
> <tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75"><img src="/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/Bryant_Kobe_lal.jpg" border="1" height="50" width="50"></td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425"><div class="fTitle"><font style="font-size: 12pt;">Kobe Bryant</font></div><font style="font-size: 8pt;">6-6 SG from Lower Merion (HS)<br>31.6 ppg, 5.7 rpg, 5.4 apg in 40.8 minutes</font></td></tr><tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75"><img src="/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/Odom_Lamar_lal.jpg" border="1" height="50" width="50"></td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425"><div class="fTitle"><font style="font-size: 12pt;">Lamar Odom</font></div><font style="font-size: 8pt;">6-10 PF from Rhode Island<br>15.9 ppg, 9.8 rpg, 4.8 apg in 39.3 minutes</font></td></tr><tr><td colspan="2" class="title_gr">Change in team outlook: <font color="#ff0000">-0.8</font> ppg, +3.0 rpg, and <font color="#ff0000">-0.6</font> apg.</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table><br><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="500"><tbody><tr><td class="title_bl">Memphis Trade Breakdown</td></tr><tr><td class="body_bl_np" width="100%"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr>
> 
> <td colspan="2" class="title_dt">Outgoing</td></tr>
> <tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75"><img src="/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/Gasol_Pau_mem.jpg" border="1" height="50" width="50"></td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425"><div class="fTitle"><font style="font-size: 12pt;">Pau Gasol</font></div><font style="font-size: 8pt;">7-0 PF from Spain (Foreign)<br>20.8 ppg, 9.8 rpg, 3.4 apg in 36.1 minutes</font></td></tr><tr>
> <td colspan="2" class="title_dt">Incoming</td></tr>
> <tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75"><img src="/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/Jefferson_Richard_njn.jpg" border="1" height="50" width="50"></td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425"><div class="fTitle"><font style="font-size: 12pt;">Richard Jefferson</font></div><font style="font-size: 8pt;">6-7 SF from Arizona<br>16.3 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 2.7 apg in 35.6 minutes</font></td></tr><tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75"><img src="/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/no_photo.jpg" border="1" height="50" width="50"></td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425"><div class="fTitle"><font style="font-size: 12pt;">Marcus Williams</font></div><font style="font-size: 8pt;">6-3 PG from Connecticut<br>6.8 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 3.3 apg in 16.6 minutes</font></td></tr><tr><td colspan="2" class="title_gr">Change in team outlook: +2.3 ppg, <font color="#ff0000">-3.3</font> rpg, and +2.6 apg.</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table><br><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="500"><tbody><tr><td class="title_bl">L.A. Lakers Trade Breakdown</td></tr><tr><td class="body_bl_np" width="100%"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr>
> 
> <td colspan="2" class="title_dt">Outgoing</td></tr>
> <tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75"><img src="/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/Bryant_Kobe_lal.jpg" border="1" height="50" width="50"></td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425"><div class="fTitle"><font style="font-size: 12pt;">Kobe Bryant</font></div><font style="font-size: 8pt;">6-6 SG from Lower Merion (HS)<br>31.6 ppg, 5.7 rpg, 5.4 apg in 40.8 minutes</font></td></tr><tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75"><img src="/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/Odom_Lamar_lal.jpg" border="1" height="50" width="50"></td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425"><div class="fTitle"><font style="font-size: 12pt;">Lamar Odom</font></div><font style="font-size: 8pt;">6-10 PF from Rhode Island<br>15.9 ppg, 9.8 rpg, 4.8 apg in 39.3 minutes</font></td></tr><tr>
> <td colspan="2" class="title_dt">Incoming</td></tr>
> <tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75"><img src="/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/Carter_Vince_njn.jpg" border="1" height="50" width="50"></td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425"><div class="fTitle"><font style="font-size: 12pt;">Vince Carter</font></div><font style="font-size: 8pt;">6-6 SG from North Carolina<br>25.2 ppg, 6.0 rpg, 4.8 apg in 38.1 minutes</font></td></tr><tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75"><img src="/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/Gasol_Pau_mem.jpg" border="1" height="50" width="50"></td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425"><div class="fTitle"><font style="font-size: 12pt;">Pau Gasol</font></div><font style="font-size: 8pt;">7-0 PF from Spain (Foreign)<br>20.8 ppg, 9.8 rpg, 3.4 apg in 36.1 minutes</font></td></tr><tr><td colspan="2" class="title_gr">Change in team outlook: <font color="#ff0000">-1.5</font> ppg, +0.3 rpg, and <font color="#ff0000">-2.0</font> apg.</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table><br><br><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="80%"><tbody><tr><td class="title_s">Successful Scenario</td></tr><tr><td class="body_s">Due to New Jersey, Memphis, and L.A. Lakers being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. New Jersey, Memphis, and L.A. Lakers had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.</td></tr></tbody></table><br><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="80%"><tbody><tr><td valign="top" width="49%"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="title_bl">Trade ID</td></tr><tr><td class="body_bl">Every trade made by fans is allocated a unique Trade ID which you can share with friends and fellow basketball fans to allow them to see your trade scenario. The Trade ID for this scenario is <font color="#ff0000"><b>3862041</b></font>.</td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="2%"> </td><td valign="top" width="49%"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="title_or">Helpful Tips</td></tr><tr><td class="body_or">Entering the Trade ID to display a scenario is simple. Just log into <a href="http://www.realgm.com">realgm.com</a>, enter the Trade ID into the provided box on the left hand side then press go.<br><br><a href="/src_tradechecker/1/">Try Another Trade</a> or visit our <a href="/">Trade Forum</a> to share your scenario.</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table><br> </div>


Kobe and Odom for Carter & Gasol? Why?!? We would be left without a franchise player!


----------



## afobisme

i just want a direct trade for gasol. kwame, bynum, and brian cook for pau.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

JO brings the interior defense that Odom never can/could. I'd even do Odom and Bynum for JO and fillers. JO and Kwame is an excellent defensive frontcourt which is what we have been lacking. Use the MLE to sign a point guard and lets roll.

Odom's missed his share of games and before he came to LA he shot 43% and lower for a couple seasons. Jermaine played on a terrible team, but coming to LA with Kobe will help his percentage just as it did for Odom.


----------



## Dominate24/7

afobisme said:


> i just want a direct trade for gasol. kwame, bynum, and brian cook for pau.


Now, we're talking. That would be great! You don't think that they would also want our draft pick, if they would want that? The incentive for Memphis would be that they could draft a power forward, like Wright or Horford, to play alongside Bynum and Gay. That could turn into a very good front court.


----------



## afobisme

hm, yeah they'd probably want a pick in addition to that. if we throw in a pick, i don't see why it's a bad deal. they are in rebuilding mode, and pau is in his prime. kwame's contract ends next year, cook's contract is small and doesn't last long.


----------



## SoCalfan21

Amareca said:


> Bad News for LA , O'Neal makes almost 65M$ over the next 3 years. A trade for him almost certainly means it is at least Odom plus fillers.
> 
> That doesn't make the Lakers better at all trading Odom and fillers for an expensive 19/9 big man that couldn't get his team in the playoffs in the bad East, shoots 43%FG and missed over around 30 games each of the last 3 seasons.


Bynum, Kwame, Radman and 1st rounder for JO works...


----------



## Dominate24/7

afobisme said:


> hm, yeah they'd probably want a pick in addition to that. if we throw in a pick, i don't see why it's a bad deal. they are in rebuilding mode, and pau is in his prime. kwame's contract ends next year, cook's contract is small and doesn't last long.



Definitely. It's just hard to be optimistic that we're going to be making any successful moves like that. Your rationale is sound, though. It works for both teams.


----------



## SoCalfan21

Apparently Vescey said that his sources revealed that the Pacers HAVE AGREED on a deal for JO but doesnt know whose involved. 

All from NBA TV.


----------



## R-Star

I told everyone. Its been rumored for years. Hes going to LA.


----------



## DANNY

After reading the "Shaq agrees with Kobe 100%" thread, i thought he was coming back home

miss the diesel...


----------



## afobisme

mjm: nothinig personal, but that deal looks so bad that i ALMOST would take amareca for lamar odom, kwame, and radmanovic over that.

let me make it a little clearer: i would rather take stevie wonder over amareca on my team. at least the fans won't boo.


----------



## Ruff Draft

SoCalfan21 said:


> Bynum, Kwame, Radman and 1st rounder for JO works...


I'd love for that to happen. MLE PG/Kobe/Odom/JO/Mihm. That will be awesome!


----------



## afobisme

after making that trade with golden state, i think it's quite possible that we could get JO for bynum, kwame, and radman.. and hence retain lamar. wow, that would be nice. but JO's contract is such a turn off. we'd probably be 5-10 million over the cap, won't we?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

We are talking about Vescey here. He has Jack Haley'd a few trades himself, so I take this with a grain of salt. And it had better not be for both Odom AND Bynum. One or the other with fillers.


----------



## KDOS

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> We are talking about Vescey here.


:lol: Truth.

Just a few weeks ago, I was watching some of the older regular season games that i recorded way back, and Vecsey was part of the half time crew, he was quoted there saying that he's 95% sure that Scottie Pippen will be a Knick, and we all know Pippen signed with the Rockets the following season lol.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

It Vescey...hes saying were getting JO...so in Vescey talk that means that.....KG is as good as here!!!! WOOHOOO!!


----------



## KDOS

CubanLaker said:


> It Vecsey...hes saying were getting JO...so in Vecsey talk that means that.....KG is here!!!! WOOHOOO!!


LoL


Or we'll most likely end up with Bo Outlaw.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> LoL
> 
> 
> Or we'll most likely end up with Bo Outlaw.


----------



## SoCalfan21

CubanLaker said:


> It Vescey...hes saying were getting JO...so in Vescey talk that means that.....KG is as good as here!!!! WOOHOOO!!


If im not mistaken didnt vescey call the Kwame for Caron and Peja for Artest trades?


----------



## Drewbs

Amareca said:


> Bad News for LA , O'Neal makes almost 65M$ over the next 3 years. A trade for him almost certainly means it is at least Odom plus fillers.
> 
> That doesn't make the Lakers better at all trading Odom and fillers for an expensive 19/9 big man that couldn't get his team in the playoffs in the bad East, shoots 43%FG and missed over around 30 games each of the last 3 seasons.


I actually agree with this. wow.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Amareca said:


> Bad News for LA , O'Neal makes almost 65M$ over the next 3 years. A trade for him almost certainly means it is at least Odom plus fillers.
> 
> That doesn't make the Lakers better at all trading Odom and fillers for an expensive 19/9 big man that couldn't get his team in the playoffs in the bad East, shoots 43%FG and missed over around 30 games each of the last 3 seasons.



http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=981~2748~1016~615&teams=11~11~11~13


----------



## mjm1

afobisme said:


> mjm: nothinig personal, but that deal looks so bad that i ALMOST would take amareca for lamar odom, kwame, and radmanovic over that.
> 
> let me make it a little clearer: i would rather take stevie wonder over amareca on my team. at least the fans won't boo.


That deal is in no way horrible for anyone. Tell me one trade scenario in which the lakers can acquire better talent than Pau Gasol and Vince Carter fork Kobe and Odom? If Bryant has indeed stuck by his demand of a trade, then he has put the front office in a very difficult situation. In the past decade, no team has come even close to getting equal talent for their franchise player. In VC and Pau, the Lakers come pretty damn close to equal talent.


----------



## koberules24

mjm1 said:


> That deal is in no way horrible for anyone. Tell me one trade scenario in which the lakers can acquire better talent than Pau Gasol and Vince Carter fork Kobe and Odom? If Bryant has indeed stuck by his demand of a trade, then he has put the front office in a very difficult situation. In the past decade, no team has come even close to getting equal talent for their franchise player. In VC and Pau, the Lakers come pretty damn close to equal talent.


Dude, just give it up. Kobe's not going to the Nets (jesus...). He's not likely going anywhere. You guys can keep proposing as many stupid trades b/c it just keeps making you guys look dumber by the minute. Colin Cowherd was making fun of how dumb people's proposals were this morning.


----------



## mjm1

koberules24 said:


> Dude, just give it up. Kobe's not going to the Nets (jesus...). He's not likely going anywhere. You guys can keep proposing as many stupid trades b/c it just keeps making you guys look dumber by the minute. Colin Cowherd was making fun of how dumb people's proposals were this morning.


I didn't say anything in regards to the plausibility of a Kobe trade. Merely suggesting a trade scenario that would _probably_ be highly intriguing to all parties involved. Its leaps and bounds more lucrative and logical than trading for a very much overrated Jermaine O'neal.


----------



## elcap15

Please tell me that we dont give up Lamar and Bynum for JO. That would be too much nad we could get more elsewhere.


----------



## koberules24

mjm1 said:


> I didn't say anything in regards to the plausibility of a Kobe trade. Merely suggesting a trade scenario that would _probably_ be highly intriguing to all parties involved. Its leaps and bounds more lucrative and logical than trading for a very much overrated Jermaine O'neal.


And Vince Carter isn't overrated?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

The Nets have nothing we want for Kobe. :laugh:


----------



## Zuca

Odom, Kwame and a 2nd rounder for O'Neal and David Harrison (young backup C). Then, resign Walton and trade Radmanovic and Sasha for Marko Jaric and Justin Reed.


----------



## Showtime87

Trading Odom in any deal for O'Neal makes no sense. How is that improving this team? The deal will have to be centered around Bynum and include the contracts of Radmanovic and Brown in order to balance things out. It's completely asinine to trade Odom and Bynum for O'Neal. If that's going to be the deal, then this front office is even more gullible and inept than I ever could have imagined.


----------



## Basel

Bynum for O'Neal is fine by me.

Odom for O'Neal is no good.

Both for O'neal is ridiculous.


----------



## onelakerfan

will sacramento trade artest to lakers? who will thay want, i rather have artest than JO. if we don't have to give up LO or Bynum. I know they want to get rid of him. and or send LO to sac for artest and bynum for JO. with bunch of fillers of course. Thoughts???


----------



## Eternal

I really hope Odom is going nowhere... unless it's for KG. Odom for O'neal = ripped off.


----------



## onelakerfan

why just KG or JO? there are 28 other teams out there that would want LO. how about 
Chris Bosh fot bynum and LO. maybe i am dreaming but good gm could make this happen


----------



## onelakerfan

here is the thing about new NBA. it is not wise to rebuild, wait for team to develope. you build a team to win now. jerry west was great at that, he knew that as soon a great player becomes available, you do anything in your power to get that player, even if you have to trade a player that will be great one day. the fact is that there will be more players availabe tomorrow again through free agancy and trade. win now, tomorrow will take care of itself.


----------



## Sex&Violence

Yes, Jermaine would help out our team immensely. Hope we get rid of Kwame Brown and they'll probably want Bynum.


----------



## DANNY

onelakerfan said:


> will sacramento trade artest to lakers? who will thay want, *i rather have artest than JO*. if we don't have to give up LO or Bynum. I know they want to get rid of him. and or send LO to sac for artest and bynum for JO. with bunch of fillers of course. Thoughts???


no worries we're getting both :yay:


----------



## Steez

Bynum, Kwame, Filler for JO
Luke+19th for Artest
MLE on PG

C - JO'neal
PF - Lamar Odom
SF - Ron Artest
SG - Kobe Bryant
PG - MLE


----------



## Maddocks

dannyM said:


> no worries we're getting both :yay:


dont give me wet dreams like that lol.

JO and artest..... :yay: i wish, i hope, and i pray to every god that exists on paper for it to happen.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Looking at the salaries, I don't see any way of getting O'Neal without giving up Odom. From Indiana's standpoint, I don't trade JO unless I get Bynum, so maybe we will have to trade both (something I would not be happy about).

One deal I could possibly live with would be...

*Lakers Trade:*
Andrew Bynum
Lamar Odom
Kwame Brown
Brian Cook
#19 pick

*Pacers Trade:*
Jermaine O'Neal
Jamaal Tinsley
Ike Diogu
Jeff Foster

PG: Jamaal Tinsley...Jordan Farmar...Sasha Vujacic
SG: Kobe Bryant...Maurice Evans
SF: Luke Walton...Vladimir Radmanovic
PF: Ike Diogu...Ronny Turiaf
C: Jermaine O'Neal...Jeff Foster...Chris Mihm

We could still swing a Walton/Farmar or Radmanovic/Farmar deal to get Artest.


----------



## SoCalfan21

Looking at other boards, It looks like the Pacers WANT to get rid of J. Tinsley.


----------



## DANNY

SoCalfan21 said:


> Looking at other boards, It looks like the Pacers WANT to get rid of J. Tinsley.


but we don't want J Tinsley... or do we? yikes


----------



## SoCalfan21

dannyM said:


> but we don't want J Tinsley... or do we? yikes


Well, given the fact we have no starting point gaurd. I would say..yes. Yes we do.


----------



## Dominate24/7

SoCalfan21 said:


> Well, given the fact we have no starting point gaurd. I would say..yes. Yes we do.



Would they part with Marquis Daniels? Could he fit the tall lead guard role that Phil likes?


----------



## Dominate24/7

onelakerfan said:


> why just KG or JO? there are 28 other teams out there that would want LO. how about
> Chris Bosh fot bynum and LO. maybe i am dreaming but good gm could make this happen


I don't think so. Bosh would be fantastic. But the dude puts up 22 & 10 and he isn't even 25. It wouldn't take a good GM to make it happen. It would take the Raptors GM to be on an acid trip. Anyways, I'm not sure the salaries would match until his contract extension kicks in. Does it kick in next season?


----------



## Eternal

onelakerfan said:


> why just KG or JO? there are 28 other teams out there that would want LO. how about
> Chris Bosh fot bynum and LO. maybe i am dreaming but good gm could make this happen


I was referring to deals that there were rumors for. 

Getting KG would be alot more likely then getting Bosh, with Bosh being young and all.


----------



## DANNY

SoCalfan21 said:


> Well, given the fact we have no starting point gaurd. I would say..yes. Yes we do.


forgot about Sasha oops :biggrin:


----------



## SoCalfan21

dannyM said:


> forgot about Sasha oops :biggrin:


I am a big fan of sasha and that would be pretty badass to see him start.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

dude! If we give up both Odom AND Bynum for JO im gonna be pissed! It should be one of the other, preferably Bynum, but not both!


----------



## elcap15

definitely not both. That would not do us any good.


----------



## DaRizzle

SoCalfan21 said:


> I am a big fan of sasha and that would be pretty badass to see him start.


Why? We have all heard how great he is at shooting...IN PRACTICE! I think stage fright isn't an excuse anymore, he just isn't that good.


----------



## DANNY

DaRizzle said:


> Why? We have all heard how great he is at shooting...IN PRACTICE! I think stage fright isn't an excuse anymore, he just isn't that good.


i told sasha the other day to talk to a sport psychiatrist

expect something big next season


----------



## Showtime87

Tinsley is a walking injury waiting to happen. Here's a thought, how about going after a guy like Grant Hill who could be had for the MLE and making him a point-forward? We all know how much Phil loves the big guards and even though he's traditionally a 3, I think Grant would be great sharing the bulk of the ball-handling duties with Kobe and Lamar (assuming he's still around). By the way, Jordan Farmar didn't performer too terribly last season as a rookie. His defense must improve, but he seemed to give the team a spark when he was in there and can only get better from here. Are we writing him off already? 

In addition, this Odom AND Bynum for JO rumor doesn't seem to be going away - if it goes down like that I don't see how it would do anything to convince Kobe that they're making positive steps toward serious contention. Even if it does result in the acquistion of the dog-abuser Ron Artest.


----------



## DANNY

Showtime87 said:


> Tinsley is a walking injury waiting to happen. Here's a thought, how about going after a guy like Grant Hill who could be had for the MLE and making him a point-forward? We all know how much Phil loves the big guards and even though he's traditionally a 3, I think Grant would be great sharing the bulk of the ball-handling duties with Kobe and Lamar (assuming he's still around). By the way, Jordan Farmar didn't performer too terribly last season as a rookie. His defense must improve, but he seemed to give the team a spark when he was in there and can only get better from here. Are we writing him off already?
> 
> By the way, this Odom AND Bynum for JO rumor doesn't seem to be going away - if it goes down like that I don't see how it would do anything to convince Kobe that they're making positive steps toward serious contention. Even if it does result in the acquistion of the dog-abuser Ron Artest.


looks good on paper but the lakers have a tragic history with crippled old all-star veterans


----------



## elcap15

The last report I just heard said Odom, Bynum and the #19 for JO. Who is running this team? are they out of their mind?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

elcap15 said:


> The last report I just heard said Odom, Bynum and the #19 for JO. Who is running this team? are they out of their mind?


Ill be waiting by Mitch's bed with my samurai sword if it goes down like that....:curse:


----------



## elcap15

The scary thing is, this sounds like just the kind of terrible deal that Mitch gets off on.


----------



## Showtime87

From bad to worse. Odom, Bynum _and_ the 19th pick? Why not just throw Kobe into the deal and get it over with. I'm starting to get very, very worried now...


----------



## Darth Bryant

Amareca said:


> Bad News for LA , O'Neal makes almost 65M$ over the next 3 years. A trade for him almost certainly means it is at least Odom plus fillers.
> 
> That doesn't make the Lakers better at all trading Odom and fillers for an expensive 19/9 big man that couldn't get his team in the playoffs in the bad East, shoots 43%FG and missed over around 30 games each of the last 3 seasons.



More than getting shot in the face, this pains me to say that your post is logical and I agree with it. I like JO. But he is injury prone, not a very good shooter, and not near as verstitle as Lamar Odom is. Rather he is consistent or not is all dependent on rather he will play or not. And his contract is utterly terrifying.

That being said, if we could get them cap relief by giving over Kwame, and cash, I'd do it in a second. But Lamar Odom is a rare type player in the NBA and seems to be more talented than JO in my opinion.


----------



## Darth Bryant

By the way, if the Lakers gave up both Bynum and Lamar odom for JO I'd seriously drink myself to death.


----------



## Eternal

CDRacingZX6R said:


> By the way, if the Lakers gave up both Bynum and Lamar odom for JO I'd seriously drink myself to death.


I think that goes for most of everyone here. :biggrin:


----------



## nguyen_milan

Meh, JO is clearly better than Lamar, at very least he will bring defense. I am afraid like or not the trade will go down and I seriously want one of Tinsley or Murphy back. They are overpaid yes but they are still useful and we need talents. In that case I think we need to throw in Radmanovic. Radmanovic and Tinsley 's contract just the same.

Bynum, Odom, Radman for JO, Tinsley work.
or Bynum, Odom, Radman, McKie(S&T) for JO, Murphy.

Face it, nobody wants to give up both Odom and Bynum but the odd is we have to.


----------



## KDOS

Any deal coming from LA and is not involving Kobe will not accept Radmanovic as a package this season. Cards are not in our hands this time.



LO and Bynum for JO stinks, not because we're downgrading talentwise, but we're just risking too much looking at O'Neal's health issues as well as Bynum's potential to break out next year.


I just hope LA really pushes for either Camby or Artest on top of that to make us all feel better.


----------



## Eternal

nguyen_milan said:


> Meh, JO is clearly better than Lamar, at very least he will bring defense. I am afraid like or not the trade will go down and I seriously want one of Tinsley or Murphy back. They are overpaid yes but they are still useful and we need talents. In that case I think we need to throw in Radmanovic. Radmanovic and Tinsley 's contract just the same.
> 
> Bynum, Odom, Radman for JO, Tinsley work.
> or Bynum, Odom, Radman, McKie(S&T) for JO, Murphy.
> 
> Face it, nobody wants to give up both Odom and Bynum but the odd is we have to.


JO is hardly clearly better or even better at all then Odom. JO has an advantage in defense, but Odom is right there if not better stat wise then O'neal.


----------



## KDOS

Eternal said:


> JO is hardly clearly better or even better at all then Odom. JO has an advantage in defense, but Odom is right there if not better stat wise then O'neal.


Stats complicates things when it comes assessing an players actual impact of on their respective teams, so if health is not an issue, JO is definitely better than LO.


----------



## Darth Bryant

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Stats complicates things when it comes assessing an players actual impact of on their respective teams, so if health is not an issue, JO is definitely better than LO.


Better at what? They are two different type of players. Lamar Odom has a decent post up game, place ok defense, and can rebound as good as JO. But Lamars strength is is his ability to run the ball and shoot outside. JO is more traditional.


----------



## nguyen_milan

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Better at what? They are two different type of players. Lamar Odom has a decent post up game, place ok defense, and can rebound as good as JO. But Lamars strength is is his ability to run the ball and shoot outside. JO is more traditional.


Scoring? Defense ? Something can fix thing in your sig? 
Low post scoring > inconsistent outside shots.
And please dont bring JO's FG %, he had one bad year but guess what? LO's FG% improved every years playing with Kobe, so I doubt JO cant be benefited from Kobe.


----------



## Cris

SoCalfan21 said:


> I am a big fan of sasha and that would be pretty badass to see him start.


no, no it wouldnt.


----------



## PauloCatarino

CDRacingZX6R said:


> By the way, if the Lakers gave up both Bynum and Lamar odom for JO I'd seriously drink myself to death.


One question: does aquiring Jermaine O'Neal makes Bynum expendale (if he is not included in the trade)?

If healthy, O'Neal is a legit 20-10-2.5bpg. That would be great for the Lakers (odd are his ppg would go down a bit). But if he is healthy, he can roam the C spot fo a good 3/4 years (he is 29, i think). So, what would the Lakers do with Bynum in the time O'Neal starts? Can O'Neal play the 4 to Bynum's 5? If not, and if Bynum develops, wouldn't he skipt town after his rookie deal goes up?


----------



## Showtime87

O'neal can play either the 4 or 5 spot. In fact he's played a bulk of his minutes at the PF position for the past 3 seasons in Indiana. That front line would be tremendous with O'Neal and Bynum, but unfortunately it's more likely to be Brown at his side after this deal goes down.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Showtime87 said:


> O'neal can play either the 4 or 5 spot. In fact he's played a bulk of his minutes at the PF position for the past 3 seasons in Indiana. That front line would be tremendous with O'Neal and Bynum, but unfortunately it's more likely to be Brown at his side after this deal goes down.


My concerns is that Bynum *could* develop into something special, and i would hate to see it happen on another team. Dude is, what, 19? If he develops adequately (sp?) we could be talking about the Center for the next 15 years. A foundation for the post-Kobe era.

Nevertheless, we can't live on hope and the Lakers can't afford to waste the talents of a player like Kobe. If the deal goes down (from the Pacers board, it seems they like the idea), i wouldn't mind seing a Brown/O'Neal frontcourt. I hate Brown's guts, but if he can give us man-to-man defense and rebounding and O'Neal provides a good scoring puch down low (with rebounds and blocks), there's not that bad at all.

But that would be incomplete, because the Lakers would still suck at the PG and SF positions. CAn they get a defensive player for one of the positions? Or preerably a two-way player like, say... RONNIE?


----------



## Showtime87

That's the thing that makes me dread this trade going down as it's being reported. Bynum is about as close to a sure thing as you can get at the center position these days and after two years of grooming and training by Kareem the Lakers are just going to toss him into the deal in order to satisfy Indiana's demands? Man, this makes me so makes me so sick to my stomach. Kwame is serviceable, but Bynum is almost assuredly going to become something special, and five years from now Indiana is going be sitting pretty with an all-NBA center when Jermaine O'Neal is winding down and ready to collect his pension. I feel the same way about Kobe and the fact that he has only a handful of prime years of production left, but I think making this deal is going to end up being a huge disaster unless it brings a championship to LA and I just don't see that happening without a number of other things going down.


----------



## ss03

Showtime87 said:


> That's the thing that makes me dread this trade going down as it's being reported. Bynum is about as close to a sure thing as you can get at the center position these days and after two years of grooming and training by Kareem the Lakers are just going to toss him into the deal in order to satisfy Indiana's demands? Man, this makes me so makes me so sick to my stomach. Kwame is serviceable, but Bynum is almost assuredly going to become something special, and five years from now Indiana is going be sitting pretty with an all-NBA center when Jermaine O'Neal is winding down and ready to collect his pension. I feel the same way about Kobe and the fact that he has only a handful of prime years of production left, but I think making this deal is going to end up being a huge disaster unless it brings a championship to LA and I just don't see that happening without a number of other things going down.


I really do hope the Bynum is not part of that deal, because the Lakers have been so unwilling to trade him and have invested so much time & money in him. If they were to trade him now, if he does become great, then Lakers fans are going to look at it and assume that the only reason the trade happened was because Kobe called out the Lakers administration.

Jermaine O-Neal is an often injured player, who is an all-star but likely on the decline (or will be in a year or two). However, scoring wasn't what hurt the Lakers a lot this season, it was being able to stop the other team from scoring. As such, JO could be useful... but for how long, and is that enough for a championship? I don't think so, unless they can keep Odom too, but I doubt it.


----------



## Unique

With this whole Kobe fiasco. It will be Lamar and bynum for JO. Why? Cuz lakers are beyond desperate.


----------



## KDOS

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Better at what? They are two different type of players. Lamar Odom has a decent post up game, place ok defense, and can rebound as good as JO. But Lamars strength is is his ability to run the ball and shoot outside. JO is more traditional.


Two different players indeed, but that doesnt mean you cannot evaluate their skillset and see which player is a better fit for Kobe. Also even if we're to play numbers and stats, Overall I believe Jermaine is still better than Odom. 


All this versatility and a uniue ability to handle the ball for a big man goes out of the window, if Odom cant fully utilize it on a consistent level.


Jermaine is no Shaq, but health issues aside, he's still an All Star quality big man, a tandem of Kobe/JO sounds more appealing and dangerous than what has Kobe and Lamar shown in the past 3 years.



Lamar has failed at being Kobe's sidekick, he's been painfully inconsistent, I have been rooting for him and praying that he somehow breaks out in a level where he's expected, but he has'nt. It seems like the only way for him to be effective and aggressive is when Kobe's not on the floor, on it he defers way too much for a second option.



Just to clear things up, I Love Lamar to death. Dude's a warrior and I think a Kobe/JO/LO frontline is enough to get them to the promise land. I hope they wont deal Odom if this trade is to happen, but I dont suppose a package of expirings(Kwame)some young prospects (Bynum,1st rd pick)and a filler would satisfy Indiana.


----------



## afobisme

man, do we really have to give up both LO and bynum? jermaine just isn't worth those two guys.


----------



## ieatbabies

Would you rather just keep the team as it is?


----------



## afobisme

no, but you see... trading for JO is not our only choice.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

mjm1 said:


> Better trade scenario?
> <div align="center">
> 
> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="500"><tbody><tr><td class="title_bl">New Jersey Trade Breakdown</td></tr><tr><td class="body_bl_np" width="100%"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr>
> <td colspan="2" class="title_dt">Outgoing</td></tr>
> <tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75"><img src="/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/Carter_Vince_njn.jpg" border="1" height="50" width="50"></td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425"><div class="fTitle"><font style="font-size: 12pt;">Vince Carter</font></div><font style="font-size: 8pt;">6-6 SG from North Carolina<br>25.2 ppg, 6.0 rpg, 4.8 apg in 38.1 minutes</font></td></tr><tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75"><img src="/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/Jefferson_Richard_njn.jpg" border="1" height="50" width="50"></td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425"><div class="fTitle"><font style="font-size: 12pt;">Richard Jefferson</font></div><font style="font-size: 8pt;">6-7 SF from Arizona<br>16.3 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 2.7 apg in 35.6 minutes</font></td></tr><tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75"><img src="/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/no_photo.jpg" border="1" height="50" width="50"></td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425"><div class="fTitle"><font style="font-size: 12pt;">Marcus Williams</font></div><font style="font-size: 8pt;">6-3 PG from Connecticut<br>6.8 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 3.3 apg in 16.6 minutes</font></td></tr><tr>
> 
> <td colspan="2" class="title_dt">Incoming</td></tr>
> <tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75"><img src="/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/Bryant_Kobe_lal.jpg" border="1" height="50" width="50"></td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425"><div class="fTitle"><font style="font-size: 12pt;">Kobe Bryant</font></div><font style="font-size: 8pt;">6-6 SG from Lower Merion (HS)<br>31.6 ppg, 5.7 rpg, 5.4 apg in 40.8 minutes</font></td></tr><tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75"><img src="/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/Odom_Lamar_lal.jpg" border="1" height="50" width="50"></td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425"><div class="fTitle"><font style="font-size: 12pt;">Lamar Odom</font></div><font style="font-size: 8pt;">6-10 PF from Rhode Island<br>15.9 ppg, 9.8 rpg, 4.8 apg in 39.3 minutes</font></td></tr><tr><td colspan="2" class="title_gr">Change in team outlook: <font color="#ff0000">-0.8</font> ppg, +3.0 rpg, and <font color="#ff0000">-0.6</font> apg.</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table><br><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="500"><tbody><tr><td class="title_bl">Memphis Trade Breakdown</td></tr><tr><td class="body_bl_np" width="100%"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr>
> 
> <td colspan="2" class="title_dt">Outgoing</td></tr>
> <tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75"><img src="/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/Gasol_Pau_mem.jpg" border="1" height="50" width="50"></td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425"><div class="fTitle"><font style="font-size: 12pt;">Pau Gasol</font></div><font style="font-size: 8pt;">7-0 PF from Spain (Foreign)<br>20.8 ppg, 9.8 rpg, 3.4 apg in 36.1 minutes</font></td></tr><tr>
> <td colspan="2" class="title_dt">Incoming</td></tr>
> <tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75"><img src="/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/Jefferson_Richard_njn.jpg" border="1" height="50" width="50"></td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425"><div class="fTitle"><font style="font-size: 12pt;">Richard Jefferson</font></div><font style="font-size: 8pt;">6-7 SF from Arizona<br>16.3 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 2.7 apg in 35.6 minutes</font></td></tr><tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75"><img src="/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/no_photo.jpg" border="1" height="50" width="50"></td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425"><div class="fTitle"><font style="font-size: 12pt;">Marcus Williams</font></div><font style="font-size: 8pt;">6-3 PG from Connecticut<br>6.8 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 3.3 apg in 16.6 minutes</font></td></tr><tr><td colspan="2" class="title_gr">Change in team outlook: +2.3 ppg, <font color="#ff0000">-3.3</font> rpg, and +2.6 apg.</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table><br><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="500"><tbody><tr><td class="title_bl">L.A. Lakers Trade Breakdown</td></tr><tr><td class="body_bl_np" width="100%"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr>
> 
> <td colspan="2" class="title_dt">Outgoing</td></tr>
> <tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75"><img src="/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/Bryant_Kobe_lal.jpg" border="1" height="50" width="50"></td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425"><div class="fTitle"><font style="font-size: 12pt;">Kobe Bryant</font></div><font style="font-size: 8pt;">6-6 SG from Lower Merion (HS)<br>31.6 ppg, 5.7 rpg, 5.4 apg in 40.8 minutes</font></td></tr><tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75"><img src="/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/Odom_Lamar_lal.jpg" border="1" height="50" width="50"></td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425"><div class="fTitle"><font style="font-size: 12pt;">Lamar Odom</font></div><font style="font-size: 8pt;">6-10 PF from Rhode Island<br>15.9 ppg, 9.8 rpg, 4.8 apg in 39.3 minutes</font></td></tr><tr>
> <td colspan="2" class="title_dt">Incoming</td></tr>
> <tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75"><img src="/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/Carter_Vince_njn.jpg" border="1" height="50" width="50"></td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425"><div class="fTitle"><font style="font-size: 12pt;">Vince Carter</font></div><font style="font-size: 8pt;">6-6 SG from North Carolina<br>25.2 ppg, 6.0 rpg, 4.8 apg in 38.1 minutes</font></td></tr><tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75"><img src="/images/nba/4.2/profiles/photos/2006/Gasol_Pau_mem.jpg" border="1" height="50" width="50"></td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425"><div class="fTitle"><font style="font-size: 12pt;">Pau Gasol</font></div><font style="font-size: 8pt;">7-0 PF from Spain (Foreign)<br>20.8 ppg, 9.8 rpg, 3.4 apg in 36.1 minutes</font></td></tr><tr><td colspan="2" class="title_gr">Change in team outlook: <font color="#ff0000">-1.5</font> ppg, +0.3 rpg, and <font color="#ff0000">-2.0</font> apg.</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table><br><br><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="80%"><tbody><tr><td class="title_s">Successful Scenario</td></tr><tr><td class="body_s">Due to New Jersey, Memphis, and L.A. Lakers being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. New Jersey, Memphis, and L.A. Lakers had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.</td></tr></tbody></table><br><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="80%"><tbody><tr><td valign="top" width="49%"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="title_bl">Trade ID</td></tr><tr><td class="body_bl">Every trade made by fans is allocated a unique Trade ID which you can share with friends and fellow basketball fans to allow them to see your trade scenario. The Trade ID for this scenario is <font color="#ff0000"><b>3862041</b></font>.</td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="2%"> </td><td valign="top" width="49%"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="title_or">Helpful Tips</td></tr><tr><td class="body_or">Entering the Trade ID to display a scenario is simple. Just log into <a href="http://www.realgm.com">realgm.com</a>, enter the Trade ID into the provided box on the left hand side then press go.<br><br><a href="/src_tradechecker/1/">Try Another Trade</a> or visit our <a href="/">Trade Forum</a> to share your scenario.</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table><br> </div>


gross.


----------



## Showtime87

Completely repulsive.


----------



## ieatbabies

Teezy said:


> gross.


That's just terrible... it's like opening up a wallet and telling the people out on the streets to reach in and grab some free cash


----------

